# Milk filter bed dolls?



## NancyNGA

Anyone else remember making these doll dresses? 

 I made several like in this first picture, but was beginning to think it was all in my imagination , until I found the correct name for them.   They were popular back in the late 50's.  







This style was supposed to sit on your bed, I think. 






You bought the plastic dolls, called "Dress Me Dolls."



Then used paper milk filter discs and yarn to make the dress.  You could probably use coffee filters?

OLD PATTERNS


----------



## Carla

Nancy, my sister made a lot of them! Yes I remember them well. We used to share a bedroom then place them on the bed after we made them. I never heard of paper milk filters, didn't know that's what they were called. We used to play a lot with cut out dolls--that was fun. We would then style our own clothing and have "fashion shows". That was a favorite activity for when it was raining, we would play on our front porch.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I remember them,but the whole thing came as a kit.  I made one and had it on my bed. After I got tired of it my mom put it off to one side in the back window of the car. The dress draped over the back of the car seat. My Dad never complained about it but I'm sure he would rather have had a more manly item back there.


----------

